# Problem z drukarką lexmark z815

## caruso

Witam!

Mam problem z zainstalowaniem drukarki lexmark z815. Stanąłem na kompilacji modułu obsługi drukarek usb. Dalej nie wiem co mam robić. Proszę o porady.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

PS. Cups mam już zainstalowany...

----------

## kadu

 *Quote:*   

> Stanąłem na kompilacji modułu obsługi drukarek usb

 . Dokładniej mozna??

----------

## arsen

wątek przesunięty do "instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

## caruso

 *kadu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Stanąłem na kompilacji modułu obsługi drukarek usb . Dokładniej mozna??

 

Oczywiście że można - skompilowałem moduł jądra do obsługi drukarek. I dalej nie wiem co mam robić aby system mógł drukować. W centrum sterowania kde mogę dodać drukarkę i znaleziony gdzieś w necie plik ppd. Także cups widzi drukarkę ale nic nie może wydrukować - drukarka nawet nie drgnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

Wydaj polecenie:

```

lsusb

```

Rozpoznawana jest drukarka ??

----------

## caruso

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Wydaj polecenie:
> 
> ```
> 
> lsusb
> ...

 

tak :

Bus 002 Device 013: ID 043d:008e Lexmark International, Inc.

----------

## Kajan

Ja na twoim miejscu zrobilbym tak:

```

emerge rpm

```

Po tej operacji sciagamy z810llpddk-2.0-3.i386.rpm, instalujemy poleceniem:

```

rpm -Uvh --nodeps z810llpddk-2.0-3.i386.rpm

```

ładujemy:

```

modprobe usblp

```

Dodajemy ja do Centrum, no i testujemy czy dziala.

Pozdro

----------

## caruso

W dalszym ciągu drukarka nie drgnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

 *harry.tx wrote:*   

> W dalszym ciągu drukarka nie drgnie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Zainstalowales foomatic-db ??

Pozdro

----------

## caruso

 *Kajan wrote:*   

>  *harry.tx wrote:*   W dalszym ciągu drukarka nie drgnie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> Zainstalowales foomatic-db ??
> ...

 

Tak, ale drukarka dalej ani nie drgnie.

----------

## Kajan

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/printing-howto.xml -> przebudowywales jadro ??

Pozdro

----------

## caruso

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/printing-howto.xml -> przebudowywales jadro ??
> 
> Pozdro

 

Nie.  Skompilowałem obsługę drukarki jako moduł usblp.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

Hmmm, moze bezposrednio za pomoca http://localhost:631/printers dodaj drukarke.

Pozdro

----------

## caruso

Nie mogę zastosować tej metody bo w foomatic nie ma driverów do mojej drukarki a plik ppd mam na pulpicie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## zbrodel

Ustaw sobie w /etc/cups/cups.conf LogLevel na error i pokaż, co jest wypluwane do loga przy próbie drukowania.

----------

## caruso

Sorka za spóźnioną odpowiedź. Nic nie wypluwa.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Spróbuj np.:

```
echo "echo "print" > /dev/usb/lp0
```

Jak nic nie da to przekompiluj jeszcze raz wszystkie moduły do obsługi drukarki, np. cups i ghostscript.

----------

## jodri

Tam znajdziesz instrukcje uruchomienia drukarki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers

Wpierw jednak zajrzyj tu:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/usb-guide.xml oraz tu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/printing-howto.xml

U mnie moja Z601 dziala, choc mialem troche wiecej kombinowania, gdyz pracuje na AMD64 (64 bitowy)

Powodzenia

----------

## caruso

Właśnie, ale nie ma żadnego opisu dotyczącego drukarki w wersji z815, sterowników też do niej nie mogłem znaleźć, a te które znalazłem nie działały  :Sad: .

----------

## jodri

Jak nie ma, jak jest:

http://cerqueira.org/software/z810/

Stery sa przeznaczone dla drukarek z serii Z800, powinny wiec u ciebie dzialac.

Powodzenia

----------

## caruso

 *Quote:*   

> a te które znalazłem nie działały .

 

właśnie te znalzłem z:

http://cerqueira.org/software/z810/

----------

## jodri

Nie ma rady musi działac, ale zacznij od poczatku. Wpierw skonfiguruj w jadrze prawidlowo USB.

Posluz sie tym opisem : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/usb-guide.xml

Pozniej juz z gorki.  Znajomy  na swoim Ubuntu uruchomil te drukarke. Mysle wiec iz na Gentoo tez ruszy.

Powdzenia.

----------

## caruso

Tylko że pojawił się problem, bo nie mogę zainstalować drukarki poprzez cups bo nie ma jej na liście mimo iż zainstalowałem pakiet rpm.  :Sad:  Opadam z sił.

----------

## jodri

Sprawdz czy plik .ppd nie jest czasem spakowany. Miałem podobny probelm.

W katalogu 

```
cd /usr/share/cups/model
```

 mialem 

```
Lexmark-Z600-lxz600cj-cups.ppd.gz
```

Wystarczylo rozpakowac i cups zobaczyl moja drukarke. Moze masz ten sam problem.

Powodzenia.

----------

## caruso

W moim przypadku w ogóle tam nie było tego pliku... Dodałem drukarkę w cups bez problemu, ale gdy idzie coś wydrukować dalej jest "nieporuszona". Oto mój errorlog z cups:

```

E [08/Dec/2005:15:28:44 +0100] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/classes/lexmark' no good!

E [08/Dec/2005:15:28:48 +0100] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/classes/lexmark' no good!

E [09/Dec/2005:16:43:36 +0100] PID 18914 stopped with status 22!

E [09/Dec/2005:16:44:40 +0100] PID 19318 stopped with status 22!
```

Dalej nie rozumie dlaczego poprawnie wysyła wszystko ale dalej nie drukuje.  :Sad: 

----------

## jodri

Instalowales pakiecik rpm, moze teraz zainstalujesz z zrodelek. Sa na stronce:

 *Quote:*   

> http://cerqueira.org/software/z810/

  Ja bym jeszcze sprobowal wlaczyc obsluge USB na stale do jadra, nie jako moduly. Mam nadzieje ze instalujesz te sterowniki na gentoo 32 bitowym. Powalcz jeszcze, drukarka powinna zadzialac.

----------

## caruso

Nie mogę ze źródeł: wyskakuje błąd:

```
g++ -ldl -llexz810printjob -llxbshpep -lcups -lcupsimage -o ../../bin/rastertoz810 Objects/main.o Objects/z810filter.o Objects/cupsraster.o

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libstdc++.so.5, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../liblxbshpep.so, may conflict with libstdc++.so.6

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/harry/Desktop/Z810CUPS-0.7/source/filter'
```

Jeśli dobrze kapuje nie mam w systemie bibliotek libstdc++.so.5

----------

## mbar

emerge libstdc++-v3

----------

